# Lunar/Homecar



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Just thought that this might be a good place to remind people that even though Lunar have apparently ceased dealing with motorhomes that those badged with an H were apparently built by Homecar in Belgium. Have asked MHF to add the name to the Forum list.
Factory is at Lommel and is just in the process of moving to new premises. Production resumes, they told me in July.
Website address is www.homecar-motorhomes.com
They do exist and the support is there. I got a constructive call back withing tem minutes of stating a problem on their website

Mike


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

Although my van is a A601 Champ some parts are still the same.

Cheers,
Rob


----------

